# Demagnatisers



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi Folks. After a few months of servicing watches now i'm finding that the odd screwdriver or oiler is slightly magnetic. Very annoying if you are trying to tighten tiny screws and not good for the watch either. I've seen the home made projects for demagnatisers but I don't want to play with electric. There are some tool shops that sell the non electric demagnatisers. Are these any good? Is there anything at home which can act as a demagnatiser? Failing this I'm just going to have to get one off the bay.

Thanks.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I haven't seen them advertised here, but there is a watch guy I know who mods Seiko's and does bead blasting who's been advertising demagnetisers on several popular North American forums for $29 USD including shipping (I think that's about Â£19).

He's based in Canada and basic shipping to UK is not much different than shipping to US so if you found him and asked, he'd probably sell to you for the same price.

I don't think I'm allowed to post any links to him.


----------



## Micky (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks for the info M8. In the end I got one off e-bay for Â£8.00 + Â£2.00 postage. It's a little anchor (Indian made) electric demagnatiser and it works very well so i'm pleased.


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

Micky said:


> Thanks for the info M8. In the end I got one off e-bay for Â£8.00 + Â£2.00 postage. It's a little anchor (Indian made) electric demagnatiser and it works very well so i'm pleased.


I have one of those and they work well, you can also use an old crt tv to demagnatize watches, just hold the watch against the glass screen and switch the power on and off, the degaussing action off the tv works quite well.


----------



## steve-c (Jul 25, 2006)

I have an O&W M5 I believed was magnetized. Although the jeweler said he would demag it, and had the equipment, he didnt believe that good quality watches would become magnetized. any thoughts?

?


----------



## peterh (Feb 6, 2007)

steve-c said:


> I have an O&W M5 I believed was magnetized. Although the jeweler said he would demag it, and had the equipment, he didnt believe that good quality watches would become magnetized. any thoughts?
> 
> ?


I work in a business that uses a large number of very strong magnets. I have always removed my mechanical watches before approaching the magnets, but still, I have managed to magnetize two of my watches, a 1960â€™s Seamaster and an RLT69 Automatic. On both occasions I have sent them to Roy to be demagnetised :thumbup: .

I suspect that over time, items within the facility, such as steel roof supports, metal desk frames, cabinets etc. have come into contact with the magnets and been magnetized. As a result I tend to wear quartz for work (RLT29, T-Touch and Tag), however If I know Iâ€™m in the office all day I occasionally wear my IWC MkXV as it has an anti magnetic soft iron cover.

So I would say yes, good quality watches can be magnetized.


----------

